# Luftwaffe '46 - History Channel Documentary



## KrazyKraut (Nov 30, 2008)

LiveLeak.com - Secret Luftwaffe aircraft of WW2 - pt 1 of 5

LiveLeak.com - Secret Luftwaffe aircraft of WW2 - pt 2 of 5

LiveLeak.com - Secret Luftwaffe aircraft of WW2 - pt 3 of 5

LiveLeak.com - Secret Luftwaffe aircraft of WW2 - pt 4 of 5

LiveLeak.com - Secret Luftwaffe aircraft of WW2 - pt 5 of 5

Nevermind the mistakes, there still is some nice footage in there.


----------



## magnocain (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice.


----------

